
Gordon – open source Flash runtime written in pure JavaScript - ashitlerferad
https://github.com/tobytailor/gordon/wiki
======
ronjouch
How does it compare with Mozilla's Shumway (
[https://mozilla.github.io/shumway/](https://mozilla.github.io/shumway/) , _"
a Flash VM and runtime written in JavaScript"_)?

~~~
Jasper_
The creator of Gordon went to go work on Shumway at Mozilla. Unfortunately,
both are now dead.

~~~
ronjouch
Indeed (
[https://github.com/mozilla/shumway/commits/master](https://github.com/mozilla/shumway/commits/master)
). But looking at the codebase (10000 commits, tests), maybe there's hope it's
pushed again someday?

Mozilla pulled the same compatibility-via-JS-runtime trick for PDF, but SWF
must be even tougher, and there's probably less demand. Maybe Archive.org (who
have recently been helping JS emulation projects like JS MESS and JS DOSBox)
will someday be interested in providing support and visibility?

~~~
userbinator
Actually, having worked with both PDF and SWF (and software for converting
between them...), they're both complex formats in different ways, although I
personally think SWF is slightly easier to parse; PDF is a weird pseudo-
textual format that includes elements of PostScript and interactive features
via embedded JS, while SWF is conceptually much simpler to parse and its
graphics are also simpler, but its interactivity model is more complex.

Converting graphics from SWF to SVG is an easy demonstration of just how
inefficient XML-based formats are. We just don't notice (most of the time)
because of computing power.

------
lokedhs
Latest commit is 6 years ago. I guess this could warrant adding a (2010) to
the title?

~~~
helthanatos
I'd say... I was kind of annoyed when I saw it was dead and didn't support new
anything.

------
adamredwoods
With Google's Swiffy converter, I'm not sure a Flash runtime is needed
anymore.

~~~
technojunkie
Dead.
[https://developers.google.com/swiffy/](https://developers.google.com/swiffy/)

